# Flying Saucer Loud Rattling.



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Yesterday I bought a flying saucer wheel for my 2 robo hammies. It's supposed to be a 'silent' wheel but it's obnoxiously loud. Much louder than a standard wheel that squeaks. It seems that the wheel isn't stable when you insert it into the pin on the base and when they run on it the wheel moves causing this horrific rattling. It's driving me insane.

If someone else owns one of these things could you please tell me if yours does this? Maybe mine is defective? 

Any other suggestions for wheels?


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Sounds like it's missing a bit. Does it have a small cylindrical white plastic piece in the hole on the bottom of the top half? My hamsters often lose that bit and then it doesn't work properly. You need both halves and the white cylinder.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Lady Sol said:


> Sounds like it's missing a bit. Does it have a small cylindrical white plastic piece in the hole on the bottom of the top half? My hamsters often lose that bit and then it doesn't work properly. You need both halves and the white cylinder.


this exactly. I lost the little cylinder part of mine and it didn't work any more, so I took it back to the store and said it was never in the box 

I find they are fantastic, as quiet as a silent spinner and my mice seem to like using them a lot more.


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for your answers 

I did check it and it has the little white part inside the saucer bit. I did move the wheel to a different part of the cage as it was on the higher part and the shelf itself seem to rattle too. Now that it's on the bottom on a bed of wood chips it seems quieter but still not all that quiet. I can hear it from my room at night even though my hammies are in the living room. Not too bad though so it seems the shelf itself was the main culprit.

Really appreciate your replies though. Thanks again!


----------

